# Hi On Its Way To Me A Le Phare Chronograph 38Mm



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not been been buying much of late by this watch came up ,not with me yet .i hope next week its a le phare chronograph 17 jewels,same as this one item number on the bay was 110695011572 .any have or know any info on the watch .i will post some photos when she come i hope it as nice as i think it will be .all the best woody77.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

seen le phare before a few times, tbh its just another lost watch house brand with a landeron movment - unless you already recognise the makers name e.g 'omega' its usually just one of the many makers that have disapeared over the years (sometimes i think there was a factory somewhere making names up and just printing them on dials  ) , Â£423 

*just noticed you said 'same as' this one ebay one, hope you didnt pay half that price for one , top price imo for one in very good condition would be around Â£175 (solid gold case obv more) - (most of these ended up in chrome plated cases that now look like they have been dragged beind a car  )


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi thanks for the info .thay do seem from i can see go for a lot more Â£175.i had a look in the complete price guide to watches from 2011 as as you say its all about condition ,when it comes i will know how good or bad it is.and then i will know if i payed to much .i will put the photos on the forum for you to see .if thay sell on the bay for that much then thats were i would move on anyway.all the best woody77.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the ones with named brands do get more money, theres also shill bidding and ppl going mad on a sat/sun afternoon when getting back from the pub , take a look at the completed listing on ebay (ones that have actually sold and are marked green)

e.g

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRONOGRAPH-GALLET-VENUS-188-WATCH-/290769012856?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item43b32f0878

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1940s-Vintage-Favre-Leuba-Chronograph-Venus-188-Wrist-Watch-Black-Linen-Dial-/261094240929?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item3cca6df2a1

both gallet and favre leuba are known brands , forget price guide books -by the time they are printed they are out of date , most of these old chronographs with valjoux/venus/landeron movement are gold cased , they are usually jusy bought and scrapped now due to gold prices.

ppl also forget that owning one of these vintage chronographs is like owning a vintage car , when they go wrong they cost a small fortune to fix  , imo even if the le phare in the ebay link you posted was NOS (which it isnt ) its still overpriced and was subject to either shill bidding or some drunken bidding war


----------

